# Vermeer BC 1200 xl.....are they GOOD chippers?



## BestTreeService

Anyone know much about the new model Vermeer bc 1200xl....new as of 2009. I'm interested in buying a new one from my local Vermeer dealer. I'm not hearing of anyone running this model and also I can't find any used units for sale online like ebay or Craigslist.

I like the fact that this model fits my nitch.....12", dual horizontal feed, winch, 110 hp John Deere engine, and 1300 lbs lighter than the next model up the bc 1500 which makes the bc1200 easier on lawns and towing fuel cost. Also has down pressure, and no auto style clutch.....just belt tightened like old school. Also new metal engine hood not fiberglass! optional flotation tires, and hydraulic chute. New model to fit between the bc1000 and the bc1500.....the bc1200 seems like a good model to service residential customers for a guy that is hauling logs or firewood (not chipping large diameter logs)

Thanks, Lew


----------



## TRISTATEFORESTRYEQUIPMENT

just tossing it out there, i have a 08 vermeer bc1000 with 35 hours, dealer demo unit , priced at 22,500. still under factory warranty


----------



## BestTreeService

*demo to high*

Thanks jo6wo,

Appreciate the offer....but.....bc1000's are being sold by individuals with low hours frequently for less than $18,000.

the bc12000xl with winch and higher 110 H.P. diesel, and many more features is completely different machine....new price about $40,000. I hope to find a used bc1200xl for around $22,000.....yep.....I'll find a "steal of a deal" soon.

good luck, Lew


----------



## summit583guy

i just finished working for a guy who bought one about a year ago, they are a great chipper, and in my oppion blow the the 1000xl away because of the the fact they are built tougher, have a awesome winch, seems like the motor is more powerfull when chipping logs and firewood rounds. The hyrodrolique down crusher is my favorite part of the chipper. That is my biggest complaint to the 1000xl. branches that you would normally have to buck smaller go right through when the down pressure is applied. The only negative thing I can think of is you can't chip and winch at the sametime unless your holding the overide saftey button. On the other models 1400 and 1500 with the winchs you can have the winch line out and chip at the sametime well a guy is hooking up logs to the line.


----------



## BestTreeService

*thanks. Summit*



summit583guy said:


> i just finished working for a guy who bought one about a year ago, they are a great chipper, and in my oppion blow the the 1000xl away because of the the fact they are built tougher, have a awesome winch, seems like the motor is more powerfull when chipping logs and firewood rounds. The hyrodrolique down crusher is my favorite part of the chipper. That is my biggest complaint to the 1000xl. branches that you would normally have to buck smaller go right through when the down pressure is applied. The only negative thing I can think of is you can't chip and winch at the sametime unless your holding the overide saftey button. On the other models 1400 and 1500 with the winchs you can have the winch line out and chip at the sametime well a guy is hooking up logs to the line.



You're the first I've heard of that had worked with one.....glad it chips and works well. I can't find anything online about the BC1200xl.....which bothers me since this Vermeer model has been out about a year and a half. My Vermeer sales rep had to search out of state to find a user with one for me to call with a reference. No one to call in all of Indiana. HHmmmmm?


----------



## summit583guy

ya ive only seen a few other ones around, the local vermeer dealer here is really pushing them over the bc1000xl. One thing I forgot to mention I don't like about this chipper is that it has a plastic gas tank that is strapped to the drivers side fender. I don't understand this? I could see the plastic cracking over time and breaking if limb was to fall on the chipper. Seems kinda cheap if you ask me, but an easy fix ( install a welded tank ).


----------



## BestTreeService

*Bc1200xl*



summit583guy said:


> ya ive only seen a few other ones around, the local vermeer dealer here is really pushing them over the bc1000xl. One thing I forgot to mention I don't like about this chipper is that it has a plastic gas tank that is strapped to the drivers side fender. I don't understand this? I could see the plastic cracking over time and breaking if limb was to fall on the chipper. Seems kinda cheap if you ask me, but an easy fix ( install a welded tank ).


 
I saw that.....guess they don't know tree trimmers. Oh well..no engineer is perfect. I don't like the price. About $35000 base price stripped down. I think I'm going to talk to a Bandit salesman.


----------



## summit583guy

ahhhh dont buy a bandit lol, I dont know what you get for 35k through bandit? a 250xl with a winch? either way the vermeer puts the 250 to sleep.


----------



## equipmentguru

*Hey now don't be bashing Bandit*

I was the field service technician for the Vermeer dealer in Portland, Oregon for 6 years. I am now the service technician for the new Bandit dealer in Portland, PCI Waste & Recycling Equipment. I would have to say that the Vermeer BC1200XL is a decent machine, but like any new model there will be issues that will need to be dealt with. I would recommend either purchasing a model that has been out for a few years or waiting a few years until the bugs have been worked out of the model. I would ultimately recommend purchasing a Bandit because they offer more options than any other brand, have lower prices and the machine's seem to be built to withstand more abuse. Good luck


----------



## BestTreeService

*Yeah for sure....I've found Bandit to be engineered well.*



equipmentguru said:


> I was the field service technician for the Vermeer dealer in Portland, Oregon for 6 years. I am now the service technician for the new Bandit dealer in Portland, PCI Waste & Recycling Equipment. I would have to say that the Vermeer BC1200XL is a decent machine, but like any new model there will be issues that will need to be dealt with. I would recommend either purchasing a model that has been out for a few years or waiting a few years until the bugs have been worked out of the model. I would ultimately recommend purchasing a Bandit because they offer more options than any other brand, have lower prices and the machine's seem to be built to withstand more abuse. Good luck


 
I agree Guru, as I've been shopping for a new chipper....I had previously only ran Vermeer and an older FMC Whayne chuck and duck. Bandit is engineered with the Tree Service in mind because that's pretty much all they specialize in. More choices in their options. Vermeer is tough but I think that's good advice with any machine that the bugs must be worked out. 

Bandit 1390XP 1490XP may be my choice. I'm sold on the 37" drum with the 4 knife set up. Probably with the Cat or Perkins 85 hp engine. Larger engines are offered but my budget demands the smaller engine. Kubota is tough but I want to buy American......Cummins is OverPriced so it's out of the hunt. I realize it's bigger than the Vermeer BC1200xl which is a 12" but I move up to a 13" inch capacity on the Bandit and then you have a drum assembly that is twice as large at 37" compared to the Vermeer at 20". A whole lot less vibration and less horsepower required to chip. 

If anyone out there reading knows which Bandit chipper/engine/hydraulic/drum set up has been running trouble free the longest please let me know. Like Guru said with any machine you gotta get the bugs out.....I'd like to not go through that mess when I'm trying to keep 3 men on the job and give 'em a weekly paycheck.


----------



## lxt

summit583guy said:


> ahhhh dont buy a bandit lol, I dont know what you get for 35k through bandit? a 250xl with a winch? either way the vermeer puts the 250 to sleep.


 

You`re drinking your own bathwatter!!!


LXT..........


----------



## Rob King

BestTreeService said:


> Anyone know much about the new model Vermeer bc 1200xl....new as of 2009. I'm interested in buying a new one from my local Vermeer dealer. I'm not hearing of anyone running this model and also I can't find any used units for sale online like ebay or Craigslist.
> 
> I like the fact that this model fits my nitch.....12", dual horizontal feed, winch, 110 hp John Deere engine, and 1300 lbs lighter than the next model up the bc 1500 which makes the bc1200 easier on lawns and towing fuel cost. Also has down pressure, and no auto style clutch.....just belt tightened like old school. Also new metal engine hood not fiberglass! optional flotation tires, and hydraulic chute. New model to fit between the bc1000 and the bc1500.....the bc1200 seems like a good model to service residential customers for a guy that is hauling logs or firewood (not chipping large diameter logs)
> 
> Thanks, Lew


I have have had a bc1200xl for 2years good machine suits my business well.It has a problem with the feed roller motors they are under sized and start leaking.My chipper had both replaced at 200hrs under warranty,they are now leaking 150hrs on and at $900aus each its not good enough Veermer don't want to know! I wouldn't recommend buying the 1213 model.Rob


----------

